# My DIY AT (Acoustically transparent) home theater



## anonymous1977 (Jul 5, 2019)

Finished pictures below.

The gear
LCR - JBL studio 590s
Surrounds - JBL studio 580s
Rear surrounds - Martin Logan MLT2s
Subwoofer - Klipsch r112sw
Projector - Epson 3800
Receiver - Denon 4400h











































































Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice room!


----------



## fatstrat (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice job. I Like Everything down to the color included. Can you tell me room dimensions and screen size ?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am guessing those "posters" are acoustically transparent? Did you have them made somewhere?


----------

